# It'll be here before you know it



## Boatboy24 (Jul 8, 2015)

Harvest is coming! Harvest is coming!!

It is another hot, very dry year in CA and that means harvest should come early again this year. After missing the Chilean harvest this spring, I'm itching to get started, so I've been busy planning already. Volume continues to climb this year and I'm hoping to make enough to do some actual blending. My blending has been limited to a 50/50 Cab/Merlot field blend from last year's Chilean harvest. 

I'm looking to do 8 lugs this year - up from the 4 I did last year. Yield was really good last year - I have 11 gallons of OVZ from 4 lugs. The first of that is in the 23 liter Vadai now. For this year, I think I'm going to get 3 lugs of Cabernet, 3 lugs of Merlot and 2 lugs of either Petit Syrah or Petit Verdot. That'll ultimately become a mostly Cab blend, with some leftover for single varietal bottling. I may have to ask Santa for a 30L barrel this year. 

What's everyone else doing?


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 8, 2015)

9 Lugs Cab Sauv (Lodi, CA)
6 Lugs Old Vine Zin (Lodi, CA)
3 Lugs Petit Sirah (Lodi, CA)
3 Lugs Syrah (Lodi, CA)
3 Lugs Grenache (Lodi, CA)

Very excited about the Grenache. Have never worked with the grape before and already coming up with some blends to make with it and the others.

Oh and should get at least 6 gallons of Estate wine from my own cold hardy grapes!


----------



## Steve_M (Jul 8, 2015)

This will be our first time using grapes, last year 3 6 gallon buckets of juice.
Would like to make a Cabernet, but maybe blend into it something not sure yet, maybe Petit Verdot or Cab Franc?
Would also consider doing a Super Tuscan.

4 lugs of Cabernet
1 lug of Cab Franc
1 lug of Merlot
1 lug of Petit Verdot

Steve


----------



## heatherd (Jul 9, 2015)

I am thinking about making one or two batches from Maryland grapes:
https://www.harfordwinery.com/maryland-grapes/

Then:
-California zinfandel from juice + lug of grapes
-California Chardonnay (mlf)
-Italian Nebbiolo from juice + lug of grapes

In the meantime, I need to get moving to bottle my pinotage. I have two kits on deck to start this weekend. The Carmenere and Amarone need more time in carboys, but I want to test them to see if they need any adjustments.

Heather


----------



## Bartman (Jul 10, 2015)

3 lugs Cabernet Sauvignon
3 lugs Cabernet Franc
6 lugs Petit Verdot
trying to decide whether to get three more lugs of some other varietal(s) to get the 5% bulk discount for ordering at least 500 pounds of grapes from Fine Vine Wines... Any suggestions? None of those listed above will be blended, so maybe a 3-varietal blend?


----------



## Bartman (Jul 10, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> 9 Lugs Cab Sauv (Lodi, CA)
> 6 Lugs Old Vine Zin (Lodi, CA)
> 3 Lugs Petit Sirah (Lodi, CA)
> 3 Lugs Syrah (Lodi, CA)
> 3 Lugs Grenache (Lodi, CA)


How do you handle the weight of that many lugs? Aren't they difficult to get in and out of your vehicle?
I'm asking because I am concerned about transporting my 12-15 lugs. Darn near broke my back last time I had that many buckets.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 10, 2015)

Bartman said:


> 3 lugs Cabernet Sauvignon
> 3 lugs Cabernet Franc
> 6 lugs Petit Verdot
> trying to decide whether to get three more lugs of some other varietal(s) to get the 5% bulk discount for ordering at least 500 pounds of grapes from Fine Vine Wines... Any suggestions? None of those listed above will be blended, so maybe a 3-varietal blend?



How about adding a Merlot? You would then have all the "usual suspects" for a Bordeaux-style (or Meritage, if you prefer) blend.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2015)

I have 8 of the 20G Brutes so I fill each Brute up with 3 lugs and put the lid on for transport back home for crushing/desteming. They are heavy for sure but I can swing them up when full from the ground and get the bottom in the back of the truck without too much difficulty. They come out of the truck much easier! After that I use a small dolly and roll them around as needed.



Bartman said:


> How do you handle the weight of that many lugs? Aren't they difficult to get in and out of your vehicle?
> I'm asking because I am concerned about transporting my 12-15 lugs. Darn near broke my back last time I had that many buckets.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 10, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> How about adding a Merlot? You would then have all the "usual suspects" for a Bordeaux-style (or Meritage, if you prefer) blend.



Yep, what he said. May as well throw in some Syrah while you're at it.


----------



## Steve_M (Jul 10, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Yield was really good last year - I have 11 gallons of OVZ from 4 lugs./QUOTE]
> 
> Jim.,
> What is OVZ?
> ...


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 10, 2015)

Steve_M said:


> Boatboy24 said:
> 
> 
> > Yield was really good last year - I have 11 gallons of OVZ from 4 lugs./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 10, 2015)

Best yield I have ever gotten was on 6 lugs of Sangiovese back in 2013 from Lodi. Stuff was gorgeous and super high brix so after adding acidulated water to bring back down to planet earth I ended up with 18G of finished wine.


----------



## Steve_M (Jul 10, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Steve_M said:
> 
> 
> > OVZ = Old Vine Zinfandel.
> ...


----------



## terroirdejeroir (Jul 10, 2015)

I am hoping to do another bordeaux-style blend, plus some Syrah and a Cab Franc. Haven't decided quantities yet. I made 24 gallons of juice pails last year with a lug added to each 12 gallons. Kind of underwhelming, so I will probably drop the pails this year and buy more lugs.


----------



## 4score (Jul 13, 2015)

We're getting 2000 pounds of Amador Barbera, 2000 pounds of Sierra Foothills Zin and 1800 pounds of Sierra Foothills Mourvedre. Getting the order for yeast and others goodies together this week! Very exciting!


----------



## heatherd (Aug 18, 2015)

Harford Vineyard has their site live for juice and grape preorders.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 19, 2015)

heatherd said:


> Harford Vineyard has their site live for juice and grape preorders.



I haven't gotten my email and can't tell if what's there is leftover from last year or not. I wish their site was more specific - maybe saying "2015 harvest" or something. 

Anyone have experience with grapes from Lanza Vineyards? I'm thinking of giving them a go, instead of my normal Amador Gold.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 19, 2015)

Seems like the grapes aren't live to order yet, only the juice. I have asked Teresa and will post the result of what I hear back.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 19, 2015)

heatherd said:


> Seems like the grapes aren't live to order yet, only the juice. I have asked Teresa and will post the result of what I hear back.



All of the Lodi/Central Valley are active now except the last Zinfandel. Seems as if they are in the middle of the update!

Is there any way to ensure that the grapes and buckets show up around the same time, or is that impossible to predict?

Edit: All of Lodi/Central Valley now active.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm goin' crazy over here. Can't wait any longer!


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 19, 2015)

Skipping the Spring harvest really did you in, didn't it! Next time you move get a bucket or two and rent some industrial freezer space to store it until you can make it.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 23, 2015)

Sooooo.... the grapes and buckets are live but when I try to purchase, the cart doesn't show up. They stated that the site would be live Friday-ish and they'd send a mass email notification.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 23, 2015)

Yeah, something is funky. If you log in, add the grapes and click on Check out when the message

_You have successfully added Central Valley Merlot to your cart. Checkout_

shows up over the item you added, you will get to a place you can order. So I did that, removed the items, now I can't figure out how to log out.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 23, 2015)

I think I'll wait until I get the official notice.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 24, 2015)

Now you can checkout. The only way I see to get to your cart is right after you add something, you'll see a green box stating "You have successfully added Central Valley Zinfandel old vine (Lodi) to your cart. Checkout," and click on the word Checkout.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 27, 2015)

Just got an email from Hardford a few minutes ago. Sounds like everything is rush, rush with delivery expected to start in mid-September.

Glad they took so long, I would have ordered from them by now and wouldn't have any dough to get the grapes from this local vineyard I stumbled on.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 27, 2015)

I still haven't ordered. I'm going to try the Lanza grapes this year. I've been doing the Amador gold the last few years (usually Oct delivery) and have been very happy with them, but want to try something different. I'm just waiting to hear back from them regarding advice on timing. I can only make one trip (two hours each way), so I want to confirm that there's at least a decent chance that the Cab Sauv, Syrah, and Petite Sirah I want will come in at the same time.


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 28, 2015)

I kind of wondered about that. When I talked to them this Spring it seemed as though the grapes trickle in over the span of a month or so. I assume that the first shipment has the buckets, but that may be assuming too much?

Where do the buckets come from, the Central Valley? Or are they from many locations? In a way the Chilean thing is nice even if the juice/fruit is older from hanging out on a ship for a few weeks, seems as though they get that in one big delivery, or at least they did this year.


----------



## heatherd (Aug 28, 2015)

The site is live and working properly.

I ordered juices from California and Italy, and grapes from Central Valley and Maryland - I am sure I'll be making four trips.  But it's worth it to me to get the exact stuff I want at a good price.

Luckily, they are really nice and I always buy some of their wine when I go by. They're so accommodating about pickup that they open up on weeknights for me to go there after work.

Heather


----------



## ceeaton (Aug 28, 2015)

I'll agree. Teresa is such a nice person. My wife loves their wines and I think is a bit disappointed we aren't going down this fall. I promised her I'd order buckets and grapes in the Spring, especially if she helps pay for them!

BTW, Heather, how long's your round trip?


----------



## heatherd (Aug 28, 2015)

About 50 miles each way.


----------



## geek (Aug 28, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> I still haven't ordered. I'm going to try the Lanza grapes this year. I've been doing the Amador gold the last few years (usually Oct delivery) and have been very happy with them, but want to try something different. I'm just waiting to hear back from them regarding advice on timing. I can only make one trip (two hours each way), so I want to confirm that there's at least a decent chance that the Cab Sauv, Syrah, and Petite Sirah I want will come in at the same time.



M&M started receiving grapes today but I think Pinot Noir only from Suisun Valley, which is the same zone where Lanza produces their grapes.

Those prices seem a bit higher compared to last year. I remember I bought Amador for around $52 or so (can't remember exact price).
Merlot and Cab Sav from Suisun Valley now is $50 and $59 respectively....

Their Central Valley Merlot and Cab Sav is $40 and $35 respectively where from Lodi is a $1 cheaper each.

Did you guys have your mind set on which varietal you'll be making? 
I have no clue yet, never made Pinot Noir but not too attractive for me right now.
Wondering if Merlot and Grenache may be a good blend or not at all.

.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 28, 2015)

I think I'm going to stick with my original thought of Cab/Syrah/Petite Sirah. I haven't heard back from Harford (will try again tomorrow). But based on the schedule that M&M put out, it seems like those three varietals will be 'around' the same time. 

Harford was awesome with the Chilean harvest last year. I ordered Cab, Syrah and Merlot, but the Syrah came in late. They let me switch the Syrah for more Merlot. They are really nice folks and it is worth it driving up there for me (once per harvest).


----------



## heatherd (Aug 29, 2015)

I ended up ordering:
6g California Chardonnay juice
6g California Viognier juice
6g California Zinfandel juice + 1 lug OVZ grapes
6g Italian Nebbiolo juice + 1 lug Central Valley grapes
6g Italian Barbera juice + 1 lug Central Valley grapes
2 lugs Maryland Traminette grapes

Very exciting!! Based on the email I received on harvest, things will be here mid-September.

VP41 has arrived, just waiting on my fruit and juice.

Heather


----------



## geek (Aug 29, 2015)

Cab/Syrah/Petite Sirah....hmmm
Never made that blend, as a matter of fact not sure I ever tasted a Syrah or Petite Sirah.

Can you describe that blend if you made it before?
I'm interested and maybe will get 1 lug of each for a small batch.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 29, 2015)

geek said:


> Cab/Syrah/Petite Sirah....hmmm
> Never made that blend, as a matter of fact not sure I ever tasted a Syrah or Petite Sirah.
> 
> Can you describe that blend if you made it before?
> I'm interested and maybe will get 1 lug of each for a small batch.



The Syrah (Shiraz) will bring jammy fruit and a little spice, along with medium-full body (I'm still only 95% on using it - could go with Merlot as well). Petite Syrah will bring strong tannin, really dark color and body. It's a big, bold, dark wine. Not sure what the final blend will be, but I'm going to do 3 lugs each of the Cab and Syrah (or Merlot), and 2 lugs of the Petite Sirah. I'll definitely have some single varietal bottling of each as well. Or maybe two different blends. Who knows - it's a long way off.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 29, 2015)

heatherd said:


> I ended up ordering:
> 6g California Chardonnay juice
> 6g California Viognier juice
> 6g California Zinfandel juice + 1 lug OVZ grapes
> ...



Heather: 

Are you pressing the Traminette yourself? I'm really interested in giving Traminette a shot - really enjoy Harford's. I've actually asked if they could get local juice buckets.  Would love if they could crush and press.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 3, 2015)

OK, my grape order went in over the weekend, and I just got my supplies ordered from MoreWine. VP41, Opti-Malo, MLB nutrient, and all the other goodies on the way. 

I went with grapes from Lanza Vineyards in Suisun Valley. 3 lugs of Cabernet Sauvignon, 3 lugs of Syrah, and 2 lugs of Petite Sirah. Should end up with 15+ gallons of finished wine, when all is said and done and the angels take their share. I'm going to use BM4X4 on the Cab, RP15 on the Syrah, and D254 on the Petite Sirah. Looking forward to having a blending party a year from now.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 3, 2015)

Got my order in today.. 

Doing.... 

Merlot 
Petit Syrah 
Super Cab
Chardonnay 
Reserve (blend of merlot, cabernet, and Petit Syrah) 

With the exception of the reserve (a barrel aged blend) all of my other wines will be true varietals and not blended with any other grape. 

Getting close now!!! spending the next several weekends simply getting ready!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 3, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Got my order in today..
> 
> Doing....
> 
> ...



Are you barrel aging only the Reserve?


----------



## geek (Sep 3, 2015)

John, how much are you paying for the Petite Syrah and what region are they from?

I think LHBS are listing this varietal for $46 (*Lodi*) and $54 (*Paso Robles*)

How about you Jim?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 3, 2015)

geek said:


> John, how much are you paying for the Petite Syrah and what region are they from?
> 
> I think LHBS are listing this varietal for $46 (*Lodi*) and $54 (*Paso Robles*)
> 
> How about you Jim?



Central Valley: $44.50
Suisun (Lanza Vineyards): $51
Amador Gold: $53

I've done Petite Sirah and Old Vine Zin from Amador Gold and they were very nice grapes. No experience with Lanza, but I've heard good things.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 4, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Are you barrel aging only the Reserve?


 
So far, yes. I may opt in for another 225 liter barrel. My guy said he can sell me one (new, American oak) for $400.00 (which seems like a pretty good deal).


----------



## JohnT (Sep 4, 2015)

geek said:


> John, how much are you paying for the Petite Syrah and what region are they from?
> 
> I think LHBS are listing this varietal for $46 (*Lodi*) and $54 (*Paso Robles*)
> 
> How about you Jim?


 
I am getting Paso Robles for $48 per 36 lb lug.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2015)

$41 per lug (Lodi) with shipping for me. Got an email this week that they will pick next week and ship to Denver for pickup early next Saturday!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 4, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> $41 per lug (Lodi) with shipping for me. Got an email this week that they will pick next week and ship to Denver for pickup early next Saturday!



Fire up that Explorer!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2015)

LOL, Expedition! I had to jump start it today and will drive it around this weekend. Have not started it since this Winter. May do an oil change on it this weekend. Time to get the primaries cleaned out and fire up the crusher as well to make sure everything is working still. 



Boatboy24 said:


> Fire up that Explorer!


----------



## geek (Sep 4, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> $41 per lug (Lodi) with shipping for me. Got an email this week that they will pick next week and ship to Denver for pickup early next Saturday!



that is a good price compared to what we're getting up here, specially that it includes shipping?
I got quoted $46 Lodi with me picking it up BUT just found out that another LHBS will have them for $42.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2015)

If you remember we buy directly from the Vineyard owner, so no middle man markup. 

Nobody beats @JohnT prices though. That Jersey connection to high quality grapes that just "fall out the back of trucks " all day long along with the $5 porterhouse steaks.......... 



geek said:


> that is a good price compared to what we're getting up here, specially that it includes shipping?
> I got quoted $46 Lodi with me picking it up BUT just found out that another LHBS will have them for $42.


----------



## geek (Sep 4, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> If you remember we buy directly from the Vineyard owner, so no middle man markup.
> 
> Nobody beats @JohnT prices though. That Jersey connection to high quality grapes that just "all out the back of trucks" all day long along with the $5 porterhouse steaks..........



I believe you, I quoted PS from Paso Robles at $54 when he is getting it for $48, but he buys way much more than me anyway.

I will stick with PS from Maltose at $42 from Lodi.

.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 4, 2015)

This was my Petit Syrah from a couple of years ago from Lodi, CA. Good stuff!


----------



## geek (Sep 4, 2015)

Yummy...!!


----------



## ColemanM (Sep 5, 2015)

You guys are making me sick. I'm paying 154 for 50lbs and 45 shipping per 50lb/5gal bucket. Maybe time for me to just buy it at the liquor store.


----------



## homesteader26 (Sep 6, 2015)

Do you think its too late to order? I would love to try a batch using fresh grapes but have no idea where to purchase them from. Who are you buying from that ships? The picture of those grapes looks amazing! 

I have only been making wine for a year and begun with wild concord grapes. Would be fun to try a batch with real wine grapes. Thanks for any info


----------



## heatherd (Sep 8, 2015)

For those who plan to order from Harford Vineyard:
I have been told that they anticipate having grapes and juice delivered on/around 9/15 and they expect the California grape harvest to be the "best year ever."


----------



## heatherd (Sep 8, 2015)

homesteader26 said:


> Do you think its too late to order? I would love to try a batch using fresh grapes but have no idea where to purchase them from. Who are you buying from that ships? The picture of those grapes looks amazing!
> 
> I have only been making wine for a year and begun with wild concord grapes. Would be fun to try a batch with real wine grapes. Thanks for any info



Where are you located, @homesteader26 ?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 8, 2015)

heatherd said:


> For those who plan to order from Harford Vineyard:
> I have been told that they anticipate having grapes and juice delivered on/around 9/15 and they expect the California grape harvest to be the "best year ever."



Is this for Lodi/Central Valley? They typically seem to be among the earliest.


----------



## heatherd (Sep 9, 2015)

Just got an update that the California juice and grapes ordered by 9/8 will be delivered this weekend.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 9, 2015)

heatherd said:


> Just got an update that the California juice and grapes ordered by 9/8 will be delivered this weekend.



Only Lodi/Central Valley grapes. I have to wait a couple more weeks for my Lanza grapes. Good thing - I'm not quite ready yet.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 9, 2015)

Mine were picked today (Lodi) and I will pick them up on Saturday morning!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2015)

Got my invoice last night with a note that this year they are using disposable lugs for the first time! This means I don't have to dump each lug one by one into the brutes for transport back home nor do I have to break down the lugs and rinse them off and stack with the others. I can just load em up in the back of the Expediton, cover with a plastic tarp and a few blankets to help keep them cold on the drive home and be on the road about 45 mins earlier!


----------



## geek (Sep 10, 2015)

Pics, pics and more pics....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 19, 2015)

Teresa from Harford Vineyard just called (what great customer service) to let me know the Lanza grapes will be in later this week. I'll be up next weekend if anyone is interested in meeting up and swapping a few bottles. I'm like a kid on Christmas eve over here!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 24, 2015)

Confirmed: my journey is tomorrow. Just dawned on me that since we've moved, I'm about 20-25 minutes closer. 

I'll see you soon my little purple friends!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 24, 2015)

Boatboy24 said:


> Confirmed: my journey is tomorrow. Just dawned on me that since we've moved, I'm about 20-25 minutes closer.
> 
> I'll see you soon my little purple friends!


 

Remember to take plenty of pictures!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 24, 2015)

JohnT said:


> Remember to take plenty of pictures!!!



While driving? 

I'll be sure to get shots of all the best spots to stop and pee along I-95.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 24, 2015)

LOL, Not everybody is surrounded by a big family like John! (very jealous BTW) I was looking for pics from last years crush and there were none, thats because I crushed all 900lbs by myself.... 

SWMBO had a previous engagement that afternoon/evening. Only family we have in (this) town (our youngest daughter) was working. Our "besties" were out of town that weekend……

I could have waited until the next day and had help but wanted to get them crushed so I could let them soak overnight and work on chemistry the next day.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 24, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> LOL, Not everybody is surrounded by a big family like John! (very jealous BTW) I was looking for pics from last years crush and there were none, thats because I crushed all 900lbs by myself....



Mike, with the wine you make and the interesting meals you prepare I bet you could get a few of your WMT friends to show up! As I remember you have a lot of beautiful scenery out the back window too.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 24, 2015)

There is no (active) WMT members any where near me LOL I think we have one active in UT, one active in CO, one in AZ and a few in Texas but that is crazy far away.

There is a reason the Manhattan Project was sent here. Very remote (but beautiful)…...


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 24, 2015)

A few new toys arrived today. Needed a TA kit too - old chems.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 25, 2015)

Wow, they came with flowers eh…….. 



Boatboy24 said:


> A few new toys arrived today. Needed a TA kit too - old chems.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 25, 2015)

ibglowin said:


> Wow, they came with flowers eh……..



Gotta love Amazon.


----------

